# Cinnamon Kidded!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So I just got in from getting everyone taken care of. At the last check which was 11:30 here she had already delivered and had the first one cleaned off and was working on the second. She already had the seconds airway cleared and she did just great. If it hadn't of been so cold tonight she probably wouldn't have needed me at all! I made sure they were dry warm nursed etc. . . and then gave them an extra thick pile of hay to cuddle in. lol

Twin doelings!!!! One spotted (with the lighting red heat lamp as my headlamp decided to give out it was hard to tell if it is moonspotted or just spotted) and one looks like it will be a roan. No pictures at this time as I am pretty tried and have an early vet appt in the morning. 

There is nothing cuter then a huge pile of kids under a heat lamp!

Oh and while I was doing belly buttons one of the other does kid decided to have a mid night snack. . . well guess they didn't like the taste of fresh colostrum. . . Oh the face! Freya's little doeling flipped her lip up and ran to the next doe to hit a sip. 

And here I thought I could wait awhile before having to go back to the vet again. . . Guess she will see me next week too!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! ! Can't wait to see pics

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  Cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Both girls napping.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That is so funny about the colostrum! And they are beautiful~~! Congrats on the great kidding and a great momma!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!! they're soooo cute!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. So I decided to put together a short video with updated pics and clips of all the kids.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/2014-kids-video-format-161052/#post1602180


----------

